# QuicKeys 4 in Mac OS 10.7 Lion



## JJP (Feb 7, 2012)

Is anybody using QuicKeys 4 on Mac OS 10.7? It's not officially supported and the lead programmer has died, so Startly software won't be able to update until they find a new programmer.

I hear a number of people are still using it without problems, but does anyone here have experience to share? I have a load of Finale macros, and I'm wondering what possible issues to expect if I try to install on a new machine.

Thanks all!


----------

